# bEAUTIFUL DAY ON THE GULF TUESDAY - SHUR KETCH



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Bit nippy at Sunrise when we launched from SCM, but warmed up nicely. Tried for Trigger but couldn't buy a keeper, then tried AJ and only one keeper for that attempt. Mingo were scare also, but boxed a few. Finally had to fill the box with large Bluenose, WTH, a filet is a filet when ya begging. One foot seas and great Sun, but bite was tough, although we marked at all the holes we tried. Still a great day with buddies :thumbup:


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

......PLUS one beach ball and a Speckled Hind! :whistling:


----------



## radcon91 (Nov 13, 2015)

nice haul of fish!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I envy you guys. Y'all get all the good days and I get to work.

Looks like a nice day to be out.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

looks like a great time - and nice pictures 

That's a graysby grouper I think - I think I see one of the tell tail dard dots near the dorsal fin 
Its definitely not a speckled hind (a.k.a. Kitty Mitchell)


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like someone was going to break in a new rod in that first picture.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Mullethead said:


> That's a graysby grouper I think - I think I see one of the tell tail dard dots near the dorsal fin
> Its definitely not a speckled hind (a.k.a. Kitty Mitchell)


Correct. Grasby have these uniform brownish-orange dots. Speckled Hind (aka Kitty Mitchell) have a nearly-purple base, with very small white dots.

BTW, not that we all haven't done it, but using out-of-season (aka illegal) sport fish for bait is illegal. I'd ditch the picture with the red snapper fillet on the bait board.


----------



## Fish Police (Mar 27, 2016)

Well well well....cut bait red snapper I see? Too cheap to buy bait or just not a sportsman?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Fish Police said:


> Well well well....cut bait red snapper I see? Too cheap to buy bait or just not a sportsman?


I would think the depth of water they were fishing in that snapper if it was a snapper would have been fish food anyway. They ARE great sportsmen. Great post Ed. 


H2OMARK said:


> Looks like someone was going to break in a new rod in that first picture.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Fish Police said:


> Well well well....cut bait red snapper I see? Too cheap to buy bait or just not a sportsman?


Fish Police, picture was not meant to be posted, and not to prolong this B.S., the "A" Team is overly concerned with conservation and laws, and have made drop rigs to return catch safely back to the sea, and one time a team member going overboard to help a hugh RS recovery and return home. At times, floaters drift by the boat........Tks for listening.....


----------



## bill007 (Mar 17, 2016)

Woweeeeeeee!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Fish Police Your first post I see. Tell us about you handle. Do you by chance run the FWC rib boat at SCM?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Fish Police said:


> Well well well....cut bait red snapper I see? Too cheap to buy bait or just not a sportsman?


Your a dickhead!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

:thumbdown:Really?This is enough for me I'm done with this forum so it's ok to illegally harvest a out of season redsnapper for chum! Two senior members don't condemned but rally behind this.I saw original pic and couldn't believe no senior members spoke


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Common sense on my part the snapper was going to die anyway. So why not use it as food or chum. I'm sure they didn't target the Sn intentionally for bait or chum.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

24ft fishmaster said:


> :thumbdown:Really?This is enough for me I'm done with this forum so it's ok to illegally harvest a out of season redsnapper for chum! Two senior members don't condemned but rally behind this.I saw original pic and couldn't believe no senior members spoke


Don't let the door hit you in the ass.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

No need to leave the forum for people stating there opinions.


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice Post maybe I need new glasses but why does it look like that boat only has a port engine.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

The boat has only one engine - for both port and underway


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ebbtide said:


> Nice Post maybe I need new glasses but why does it look like that boat only has a port engine.


read the report, bruce. john said a goliath grouper bit the starboard engine off while they were at the edge.:whistling:

jack


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

We called those strawberry groupers growing up in Texas. Glad to finally know what they really are.


----------

